# pardon the interuption........pic request



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

as stated above, i come here from the mkII forums, in search of a picture of the wiring, prpjectors, ballasts, and wiring from your headlights. 
i have recently purchased a set (which were not cheap) and need to get a little idea of the wiring schematics, and how i should go aout moulding them into my 7" round headlights. 
if anyone happens to know the wiring diagram, that would be GREATLY appreciated....
tia chris
p4v....


----------

